# Besser spät als nie :) Hallo!



## Pummelfee1994 (10 Dez. 2011)

Habe soeben erst enddeckt das es dieses "Vorstellungs" Unterforum gibt 

Also Hallo! 
Ich bin die Anja, bin 17, komme aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf und arbeite neben der Schule als Buchhändlerin 


Liebe Grüße,
Anja


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen Anja und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## astrosfan (11 Dez. 2011)

Hallo Anja und herzlich willkommen an Board :thumbup:


----------



## Pummelfee1994 (13 Dez. 2011)

Danke )


----------

